# FS: Ranunculus Inundatus and Tonina sp. Belem



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very healthy, Super Green.
Beautiful and *Rare* Plants!

*Ranunculus Inundatus *
$1 a node / *$7 for 10 nodes!*

















*Tonina sp. Belem*
$2 a stem / *$5 for 3*


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

wow your tank really took off eh buddy... nice looking toninas..


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

bump for dropped prices! Pick yourself up some special plants!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

bump to the top for nice plants


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, I have way too much now. $1 a node or $7 for 10 nodes of Ranunculus


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Bump
sold some ranunculus and tonnia

the ranunclus grew back the very next day! 

Lots left!


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

damnn those plants are looking great!! so greeeeen!


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

bump


----------

